
TiDB Passes Jepsen Test for Snapshot Isolation and Single-Key Linearizability - ngaut
https://www.pingcap.com/blog/tidb-passes-jepsen-test-for-snapshot-isolation-and-single-key-linearizability/
======
ngaut
See Kyle's report
here:[https://jepsen.io/analyses/tidb-2.1.7?from=timeline&isappins...](https://jepsen.io/analyses/tidb-2.1.7?from=timeline&isappinstalled=0)

